# Newbie Check Engine Light



## Gianmarco (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Folks, I'm new to this forum. Three weeks ago I picked up my first BMW. It's a 1997 528i with the sport package. The vehicle has a Dinan exhaust, as well as the Dinan throttle body and and air intake system. The car runs well and I'm quit pleased with it so far. Yesterday on my way home the Check Engine Light came on. In reading this forum I understand it could possibly be the O2 sensor, or spark plugs, ect.. I have not noticed any change in terms of performance and I don't hear any knocking sounds coming from the engine. Should I stop driving the car until I bring it in to get checked? I don't want to take any chances. Could it be that the oil pressure is too low, or worse case scenario something major with the engine? Any advise would be greatly appreciated. And I must say that this Forum has a lot of great information with very knowledgeable people. 
Thanks again..


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

how many miles on the car? I know my light has come on and ill be replacing the o2 sensors very soon. The front o2 sensors are more than likely the problem depending on mileage.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Had the same problem last spring !*

Last spring, i had the same problem. The check engine would frequently pop-up, and some days it didn't even pop-up. I continued to drive the car for about 2 weeks. After that time the light was continuly on, and the car had starting problems. i sent the car in to the stealership (Dealership), happened to be the O2 sensor which costed me $800 for the total repair.


----------



## Gianmarco (Feb 6, 2005)

SoCaLE39 said:


> how many miles on the car? I know my light has come on and ill be replacing the o2 sensors very soon. The front o2 sensors are more than likely the problem depending on mileage.


 :thumbup: Well I couln't bare waiting till Monday to find out what was wrong with the car, so I called a used car dealership that sells BMW's and other fine cars. Even though the service department was closed the owner told me to go in and he would hook it up to the computer and diagnose the problem. Turned out to be the 02 Sensor as you suggested (bang on). He said they are pretty cheap, about $60.00 Canadian. So I made an appointment to get them changed on Monday. 
The wierd thing is that I drove the car around today, and at some point the "check engine" light turned off again!!! I'm still going to take it in but I found that a bit strange!! Thanks for diagnosis.


----------



## Gianmarco (Feb 6, 2005)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Last spring, i had the same problem. The check engine would frequently pop-up, and some days it didn't even pop-up. I continued to drive the car for about 2 weeks. After that time the light was continuly on, and the car had starting problems. i sent the car in to the stealership (Dealership), happened to be the O2 sensor which costed me $800 for the total repair.


Sounds like the same thing is happening to mine. The check engine light was on yesterday, and most part of today, and later this afternoon it mysteriously disappeared. I'm surprised the O2 sensors costed you so much! How many O2 sensors in the car, and are they different prices depending on which one dies out?


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

4 O2 sensors on the E39. 2 before the Cat Convertors, and 2 after. The first 2 gives the information if the mixture is too rich or too lean. the 2 after the Cat Con give indication of emmission level but will not affect engine performance. 

On E39 after 2000 (If I remember correctly), the O2 sensors are under the hood, near the spark plugs. On models before 2000 it is under the car.

Dealer cost of one O2 is around $140 each. So 4 will be around $600. 2 hours labor to replace them would easily bring the price to $800.

You can get a standard Bosch O2 for around $60-$80 and DIY.... 

I have 2 new O2 right next to me that I was suppose to replace today, but I am too lazy now... :eeps:


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

*I Think I Got Ripped Off By The Dealer !*

I think, i got ripped off by the BMW dealer. Maybe because they charge $95.00/hr for service.Same for my 99 Mercedes-Benz E-320. I mean c'mon give me a break here, we work for our money, buy a car, and get ripped off maintaining, thats wrong by any means. :tsk:


----------



## Gianmarco (Feb 6, 2005)

MatWiz said:


> 4 O2 sensors on the E39. 2 before the Cat Convertors, and 2 after. The first 2 gives the information if the mixture is too rich or too lean. the 2 after the Cat Con give indication of emmission level but will not affect engine performance.
> 
> On E39 after 2000 (If I remember correctly), the O2 sensors are under the hood, near the spark plugs. On models before 2000 it is under the car.
> 
> ...


Things can add up pretty quickly when having to replace parts!!! One last question, so if the O2's are required to be changed, do you have to change all 4 of them, and if not how do you know which ones need to be changed if you wanted to DIY?


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

MatWiz said:


> 4 O2 sensors on the E39. 2 before the Cat Convertors, and 2 after. The first 2 gives the information if the mixture is too rich or too lean. the 2 after the Cat Con give indication of emmission level but will not affect engine performance.
> 
> On E39 after 2000 (If I remember correctly), the O2 sensors are under the hood, near the spark plugs. On models before 2000 it is under the car.
> 
> ...


This is crazy! Mine went up recently and the dealership I take my car to is NOT easy on the pockets! I don't pay out-of-pocket expenses, but it appears they charged my warranty company less than $200 for everything...that's including the loaner car.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Gianmarco said:


> Things can add up pretty quickly when having to replace parts!!! One last question, so if the O2's are required to be changed, do you have to change all 4 of them, and if not how do you know which ones need to be changed if you wanted to DIY?


Sorry I was not checking this thread...

It is common understanding around here is that you need to replace only the first 2 O2's. The 2 before the Cat Convertor. Your car is 97, so it is under the car.


----------

